# joeten passes 12,000 posts



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats! great job
:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work Joe!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Great work, Joe.......congrats!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Joe and well done!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you folks appreciate it and all the help you guys give me


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

:grin:Congrats!:grin:


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

12000 post and all excellent advice


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

and...you've made it to the 12K also Joe.

Great job!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL told you I was at your back Rayda


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Joe, congratulations


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Excellent work, Joeten.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Joe... AWESOME job ! ! !

John


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Congrats on your 12k mark Joeten! Amazing dedication!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you both


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Great job Joe!


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Joe, great work!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks to you all


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats Joeten


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Excellent work Joe!!!!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks if your back posting as before you will be there soon lol


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

:grin: It has been hectic. Work has been insanely busy, to the point I don't even have time to read my subscriptions, let alone post. I am getting in as much as I can! Hopefully I will be back in the running soon! 

Better put some distance while you can! :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not a problem will be glad to see you back,I don't worry to much on how many posts I have they get there on their own lol


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Neither do I, my friend. Sometimes I just "get in a mode" :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL as long as it's not a mood it's all good


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Caught this late, but congrats Joe.


----------

